# catfish



## fish guy (Feb 2, 2015)

Im going out today so i will let you guys know what happen.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Good luck. Looking forward to a good report.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm guessing that would be a skunk???


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Stinky_Pete said:


> I'm guessing that would be a skunk???


Ya think? unless you can find a warm water discharge or can drop your bait into a deep whole you're not going to catch any cats. Best to stay home 'till the water temps warm up.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

All the cats you could want at the Woodrow Wilson bridge


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

shadyfisher85 said:


> All the cats you could want at the Woodrow Wilson bridge


I hope you don't eat anything from there....


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Mastrbaitr said:


> I hope you don't eat anything from there....


:--|


----------



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

shadyfisher85 said:


> All the cats you could want at the Woodrow Wilson bridge


This.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

shadyfisher85 said:


> All the cats you could want at the Woodrow Wilson bridge


I'll pass on those cats thank you. These little guys never had a chance.


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

What the heck is that picture?!?!


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> I'll pass on those cats thank you. These little guys never had a chance.


WTF???...........YIKES! 

The poor little Lads.


----------

